# μετόπη (λεωφορείου)



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Αφού πω ότι πολλοί γράφουν τη _μετόπη_ με -_ω_- επειδή την μπερδεύουν με το _μέτωπο_ (με αποτέλεσμα να ζητάω _μετόπη_ και να μου προτείνει το Google τη λανθασμένη γραφή), θέλω να σας ρωτήσω τι μπορεί να είναι σε αυτοκίνητο — για την ακρίβεια, σε λεωφορείο. Από την περιγραφή, καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να είναι κάτι που βρίσκεται αμέσως κάτω από το τζάμι. Αν ξέρετε τι είναι και ιδίως αν ξέρετε πώς το λένε στα αγγλικά, μπορεί να πάω και νωρίτερα για ύπνο...


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

...
Στην τύχη, μήπως είναι το bus destination sign; 






http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-4883770/stock-photo-bus-destination-sign.html





Στο leoforia.gr έχει λεζάντα: Η μετώπη [έτσι] έτοιμη για το δρομολόγιο! 


Τα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ είναι βαμμένο με πράσινα χρώματα και στην μετώπη [πάλι έτσι] τους έχουν επιγραφή με τον τόπο προορισμού ή προέλευσης.


Γενικά πάντως στα αυτοκίνητα, η μετώπη είναι άλλο πράγμα.
Με χτυπούνε και μαθαίνω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Δεν αποκλείεται να δίνουν μια νέα σημασία στη _μετόπη_, επηρεασμένη από το μέτωπο, έστω κι αν η μετόπη των αρχαίων κτισμάτων βγαίνει από την _οπή_ «τρύπα» και είναι το κενό ανάμεσα στα τρίγλυφα. Στο δικό μου κείμενο η μακαρίτισσα διέσχισε «κάθετα το οδόστρωμα όχι από διάβαση πεζών αλλά μπροστά από την ψηλότερη σε σχέση με το ύψος της *μετώπη του λεωφορείου». Αυτό έχει σχέση με την ορατότητα του οδηγού, άρα εικάζω ότι περιγράφει το ύψος της μάσκας (;).


Μπράβο! Στις εικόνες των αμαξωμάτων η μετόπη είναι αυτό που εγώ λέω _μάσκα_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Τότε θα είναι η κλασική (για αυτοκίνητα, έτσι; όχι ιστορικά) μετόπη, το τμήμα κάτω από το παρμπρίζ του λεωφορείου, οπότε αφού αυτή ήταν χαμηλότερα, δεν την έβλεπε ο οδηγός.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2012)

Εγώ μάσκα το λέω αυτό, πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

Άλλο μετόπη, άλλο μάσκα.


[*=1]μάσκα = grille (US), grill
[*=1]μετόπη = fascia (US), front fascia
Υπάρχει και η μετόπη του θαλάμου επιβατών, που είναι το διαχωριστικό ανάμεσα στον χώρο του κινητήρα και αυτόν των επιβατών (παίζει και ρόλο θερμικού διαφράγματος) = scuttle.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Αρχίζει να ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο και να αίρεται η απροσδιοριστία. Next step, quantum mechanics!


Σας μερσώ όλους και όλες.


----------

